# What are you stocking up on to beat inflation?



## Batmanacw (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm sure I'm a minority here but my home machine shop is both a hobby and a potential income stream during hard times. I've already started taking odd jobs fixing stuff for farmers and Amish friends. I fixed the steering on an Amish cart just the other day while we talked. 

If you want to know where I think we are headed watch the Pakistani truck repair videos on YouTube. That could easily be us in 10 years. 

What are you stocking up on to get ahead of inflation?

I stocked up on just about every consumable I could think of. Inserts, hss tool bits, drill bits, oils, grease, anything I use up or wear out within reason. 

I also bought tools I haven't needed but could easily have used on jobs I've done in the past and could run into in the future. 

Another thing I'm spending on is raw materials. Might not seem like a smart investment but some steel in the right sizes is sure handy. 

Maybe this will spark some interesting discussion.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm surely not stocking up on any of the above , actually thinning out the herd here . I mostly stock up on beer lately being off work .......................  

I realize that gas , food and diesel surely have risen recently though .


----------



## Janderso (Oct 31, 2021)

Ammunition and primers are a viable currency.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 31, 2021)

I will be working on stock/tools in house for years to come.


Janderso said:


> Ammunition and primers are a viable currency.


Around here, propellants are unobtainum, but sufficient in stock for the forseeable future.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 31, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I will be working on stock/tools in house for years to come.
> 
> Around here, propellants are unobtainum, but sufficient in stock for the forseeable future.


Yeah, that too.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 1, 2021)

Rising prices (actually inflation) have more to say about the perceived value of a currency than anything else.  I am trying to not buy anything at this time until I absolutely need it...  There are quite often other useful ways of building something without buying into a market that has inflating costs and deflating values...


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 1, 2021)

I hedge inflation and possible scarcity by leveraging retirement time bargain hunting.

Over the past 40 years, I keep an eye out for materials at machine shops in town, and have scored a lot of aluminum and all kinds of sizes of square tubing.  I try to get all this on the cheap-cheap, as this is usually waste material and keep an eagle eye out for when things start to pile up, and they need to get  rid of the pile.  A fair amount of it is free, and some of it I pay between 10 cents and 50 cents a pound.  I ensure that I pay without haggling and cash right there, so the owners feel good about selling me the stuff before they lose big at the recycler.  A few times I pay too much but it keeps the channel open, and averages out to my benefit over time.

I also watch for when people are scrapping things that they find inconvenient - quite a few years ago a company scrapped two manual digitizers that ran on cables and encoders - for a few hours of work I ended up with 5 or 6 pieces of precision milled aluminum,48" X 3" X .5" which I've almost used up a materials, except for one that is a very handy straight edge.  Square steel tubing, etc.  the rest went to the electronic recyclers.

As for cutters -  two of us kept an eagle eye at one of our large recyclers here, and bought 200+ lbs of discarded carbide end mills and inserts.  We hand picked out the reusable ones - in big CNC shops it is far better to change out an end mill before each job, rather than risking the end mill being too dull to finish a part.  I think we paid just under 2 dollars a pound. I kept about 175 end mills, and resold at my cost about 300+ to other hobby machinists in the area. My friend kept 130 end mills. It took 5-6 months of gentle discussions to get this one-time deal... It included carbide end mills spotting drills, taps, reamers and chamfer mills Here's a picture of that haul in my sorter:



(sorry for the blur - my hands aren't as steady as they used to be!}
I hope these stories help with ideas for your stack of consumables.  An yes, I'm a bit of a hoarder!


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 1, 2021)

Bacon....


----------



## Lo-Fi (Nov 1, 2021)

Best thing you can buy to beat heavy inflation is debt at a good rate. Keeping cash is the literal worst thing you can do.

Soooo.... Best buy some more machine tools


----------



## Alcap (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m hoping the inflation doesn’t go like in the seventies. I’m thinking a lot of cost are the extra involved with the virus. From extra cleaning stores , schools companies etc . The wages are going up everywhere so that cost will be permanent. It will be unfortunate for us that are retired and income is fixed . My SS and pension is keeping up but I’m sure we’ll be going to start withdrawing from the 401k . But to the OP question, I told my wife to pick up more candy for Trick or Treat . We didn’t get any kids so we are now stocked up on CANDY !


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 1, 2021)

Junk.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 1, 2021)

Lo-Fi said:


> Best thing you can buy to beat heavy inflation is debt at a good rate. Keeping cash is the literal worst thing you can do.
> 
> Soooo.... Best buy some more machine tools


Yep.


----------



## higgite (Nov 1, 2021)

Money. But, it's been slow going what with uncooperative bank tellers and all.

Tom


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 1, 2021)

higgite said:


> Money. But, it's been slow going what with uncooperative bank tellers and all.
> 
> Tom



The value of money is going down so holding on to more of it is a bad investment.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 1, 2021)

Lo-Fi said:


> Keeping cash is the literal worst thing you can do


With >6% inflation I couldn't agree more.
Our CPA says to keep enough emergency money available for at least 6 months of income.
That means that big hunk of cash has >6% less buying power next year.
We keep it in a money market that earns a whopping .01%*  (*The average yield on the money market fund for past seven days)

I was speaking to a friend about the AAA bonds available back when BART-Bay area rapid transit system, was being built.
They were rock solid municipal bonds with an 8% return.
Can you imagine???


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 1, 2021)

I generally go with the it will never be cheaper, so buy plenty theory, but prices have gotten insane, and I don't want to contribute to the consumer madness. I think we are heading for an overdue down turn, and prices will drop considerably, but time will tell. I'm in the process of selling several properties now as prices are high, and I'm tired of being a landlord, and want to simplify my life. Mike


----------



## fcs (Nov 1, 2021)

All the old guys have basements and garages full of accumulated stuff. When all us Mr. Pete wannabes finally give up there will be mountains of tools and materials available. Lots of it higher quality than what we can afford today and lightly used.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 1, 2021)

fcs said:


> All the old guys have basements and garages full of accumulated stuff. When all us Mr. Pete wannabes finally give up there will be mountains of tools and materials available. Lots of it higher quality than what we can afford today and lightly used.


Quality tools will always have a value and they sure don't get cheaper . I bought my shop tools years back and thought I was overpaying way back then . I would've bought it all if I had only known . Our little group hit every auction back in the mid-eighties when the chit hit the fan with all the shops closing up . It turned into a social gathering with the same guys showing up week after week .   Another 5 years or so we'll most likely see more of us retiring and selling stuff off .


----------



## rabler (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm glad I stocked up on some steel and aluminum.  If I need more than 2-3 feet of something, or something that is going to exceed typical UPS/Fed Ex delivery weights, I'll buy bulk locally, i.e., 20 feet pieces.  It is nice to have 1", 2", and 3" aluminum and steel rounds on hand, and some other various sizes.  I tend to cut stuff down to 8-10 feet for storage.  Does take up some space but it's nice to have stuff on hand for whatever projects I dream up.  I've cut back on buying large quantities somewhat, as I think supply shortage will settle out in a while and prices will come down somewhat, but not as low as before given the inflation that is occuring.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 1, 2021)

The old timers on here realize that the world changed with the computer age . There was no internet , Ebay , Craigslist etc back in the eighties . You had to search on foot and actually leave the house . Now-a days , I can post something on Ebay , sell it to someone in Arizona , have a truck pick it up and deliver it all from the comfort of my kitchen or basement . It's a world wide market but the fun has been taken out of it AFAIC .


----------



## Beckerkumm (Nov 1, 2021)

Statements like " holding cash is bad when inflation is high " is why fixing inflation is so scary.  True, cash loses purchasing value, but the cure involves raising interest rates and slowing the economy which typically tanks both the stock and bond markets.  Remember the 15+ year bear markets of the 70s and 80s ?  When the equity market falls 30-40% and bonds also erode in value, having some cash that lost 5% a year in purchasing value, assuming everything you buy goes up equally, doesn't seem so bad.  People with cash lose some net worth, people with no cash can be forced to liquidate when the market is low and prices are high.  Look at those who retired in 2000 needing a return of 5%.  They didn't have much left when the market returned to 2000 levels in 2012.  Make sure you have enough defensive investments, including cash to carry you through this period.  When you figure out how long it will last, let me know.  Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 1, 2021)

I thought the saying went " Cash is King " . If I had one tool in the shed , it would be cash . I can't control inflation or the price of anything , but having cash allows me to get whatever I want when I want .


----------



## aliva (Nov 1, 2021)

If you start stocking up or overbuying , that will just drive inflation up due to hoarding and increase the supply chain problems . Don't get me wrong, if something is on sale go ahead a buy it, but lets not start an other toilet paper shortage. Keep in mind inflation is cyclic.
As far as California bacon is concered come to Canada we've got lots


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 1, 2021)

aliva said:


> If you start stocking up or overbuying , that will just drive inflation up due to hoarding and increase the supply chain problems . Don't get me wrong, if something is on sale go ahead a buy it, but lets not start an other toilet paper shortage. Keep in mind inflation is cyclic.
> As far as California bacon is concered come to Canada we've got lots



You cannot create Trillions of dollars out if thin air and not see dramatic change in the value of the dollar. 


I just ordered a metric Dumore keyway broach set that goes up to 8mm. I'm looking at buying USA made 10 and 12mm. I already have the 14mm and a quality Standard set. 

If you think this stuff is expensive now, wait until the dollar is worth half as much as it is now. These are things I want on the shelf in my shop specifically because I want to be able to make parts and repairs to almost anything my machines can handle.


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't deliberately stock up on anything but I buy a lot of things in bulk knowing it will get used one day.  Copper wire is a good example, I always buy the big reel because I know the price of copper will always be going up.  Metal and wood I buy a lot of when I find a deal and have made some good auction purchases.  Machinery is always a never ending acquisition story.

I have never stocked up on primers, powder, bullets or brass but I didn't notice any of the recent shortage because I have always kept plenty on hand to begin with.  Like other things I buy in bulk when I find a good deal.  I have been enjoying my favorite shooting spots a lot more lately because they have been completely deserted due to the ammo shortage.


----------



## deakin (Nov 1, 2021)

i've stocked up on food and not because of inflation

plus some other stuff


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 1, 2021)

I learned when I lived in Mesa, AZ how much sense it makes to keep a good supply of staple foods which I buy in bulk. It's nearly always cheaper that way and it allows me to take advantage of sales when they come around.

Of course the challenge is you need to rotate your stock so things don't go bad but I wouldn't be without my bulk grains, freezer meat, pantry staples and canned goods. I also maintain a garden which if you save seeds can almost be free food.

None of these are "stocking up to avoid inflation", doing so allows me to not worry as much if there's an unexpected expense and manage my budget much better than I did in my youth.

I also learned to buy standard fasteners by the box and wire by the spool, but odds and ends I get as needed.

John


----------



## rwm (Nov 1, 2021)

The logical and historically correct choice here is "guns and gold." You could make some modification to this to include ammo, primer, platinum, copper etc. I would also include land and other real estate but that comes with higher carrying cost.
Robert


----------



## ddickey (Nov 1, 2021)

Batmanacw said:


> The value of money is going down so holding on to more of it is a bad investment.


Depends if you're talking about lawful money or legal tender. I choose lawful money.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm not full of it, but I bought some TP and paper towels... rolls or 24 each.  My wife has been buying Xmas present for the grand kids.  My UPS driver told me my wife has the record of most delivered on his route for QVC and HSB orders in a week. thank goodness she hasher own back account.  LOL    If we were all smart we would start bartering on local "stuff"


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 1, 2021)

rwm said:


> The logical and historically correct choice here is "guns and gold." You could make some modification to this to include ammo, primer, platinum, copper etc. I would also include land and other real estate but that comes with higher carrying cost.
> Robert


As this is a machinist forum I'm specifically asking about machine tools and related stuff


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 2, 2021)

Batmanacw said:


> As this is a machinist forum I'm specifically asking about machine tools and related stuff


The challenge is trying to figure out what you will need in the future that you won't happen to find used for a fraction of what new costs. About the only thing I haven't been able to find good, second hand is sandpaper. If you keep an eye on Craigslist (or this forum) almost anything you could want, from machine tools and accessories to drill bits and end mills will come up sooner or later. 

Often for expendable stuff the NOS items are better than what you can get new, goes even more for complete machines if you know how to pick them.... 

If your shop is already well equipped then buying reasonable amounts of quality expendable items at retail now is fine but why purchase a 100 year supply just because it might cost more in the future? You will have to store it and make sure it doesn't degrade before you get a chance to use it, and something better might be available when the need arises.

Technically, when rendered, bacon yields lard oil which is often called for in old time texts for threading. So I'm counting the 9lbs I bought today as machining supplies 

John


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 2, 2021)

I went *crazy* on Aloris CXA tool holders, and also Lincoln Electric 6010 & 7018 stick electrodes.

I have purchased 3 machine tools (all Precision Matthews) & 3 welding machines (all Miller), plus an oxyacetylene setup in the last 3 years.

I still owe a whopping $48K for my 3 1/2 year tool shopping spree. I would *definitely* do it all over again. Tools are the best!


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 2, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> I went *crazy* on Aloris CXA tool holders, and also Lincoln Electric 6010 & 7018 stick electrodes.


So, the tool holders are just what you needed for the lathe you bought. Hard to have too many of those.

Electrodes need to be kept sealed until you're ready to weld? If you only have a small project they might be wasted unless you have a rod oven or some way to keep them fresh until next time, right?

John


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 2, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> So, the tool holders are just what you needed for the lathe you bought. Hard to have too many of those.
> 
> Electrodes need to be kept sealed until you're ready to weld? If you only have a small project they might be wasted unless you have a rod oven or some way to keep them fresh until next time, right?
> 
> John



I definitely have a rod oven. I am crazy picky about my stick electrodes. I will only buy one type of E6010 & one type of E7018. I only buy Lincoln Electric electrodes & I made sure to get a Lincoln Electric rod oven.

Of course, there are plenty of other fine stick electrodes out there, but I am A-OK with the Lincoln Electric E6010 & E7018 *except* when I find myself in left field using E6013 or E4043.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 2, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> The challenge is trying to figure out what you will need in the future that you won't happen to find used for a fraction of what new costs. About the only thing I haven't been able to find good, second hand is sandpaper. If you keep an eye on Craigslist (or this forum) almost anything you could want, from machine tools and accessories to drill bits and end mills will come up sooner or later.
> 
> Often for expendable stuff the NOS items are better than what you can get new, goes even more for complete machines if you know how to pick them....
> 
> ...


The only thing I have 100 years worth is hss. Lol
 I won't live long enough to use most of it but I bought it at $5 lb.


----------



## rwm (Nov 2, 2021)

Batmanacw said:


> As this is a machinist forum I'm specifically asking about machine tools and related stuff


Oops. Sorry to be off topic. 
The thing I wonder about (that was mentioned earlier) is... are we home machinists a dying breed? Will future generations want to get their hands dirty and use manual machines? Or will they only want to use a CAD program? This could have a big impact on the value of some tools as supply and demand play out. Look at horizontal mills as an example. Conversely, no one is making quality old iron anymore? I don't pretend to know the answer to this equation, but it will be interesting to see it play out. What will we be saying on this forum in 20 years?
Robert


----------



## JPMacG (Nov 2, 2021)

I think the idea of stocking up during a whole world supply chain shortage is backwards.   My opinion is to put off any unnecessary purchases until the world infrastructure recovers.


----------



## rwm (Nov 2, 2021)

JPMacG said:


> I think the idea of stocking up during a whole world supply chain shortage is backwards.   My opinion is to put off any unnecessary purchases until the world infrastructure recovers.


Lumber prices would support that strategy. Not sure if everything else will follow the same pattern?



Robert


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 2, 2021)

JPMacG said:


> I think the idea of stocking up during a whole world supply chain shortage is backwards.   My opinion is to put off any unnecessary purchases until the world infrastructure recovers.


You are making huge assumptions. 

I'm buying stuff while it's still cheap. 

You are going to wait until the value of the dollar drops dramatically and the prices do not go back down.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 2, 2021)

rwm said:


> Lumber prices would support that strategy. Not sure if everything else will follow the same pattern?
> 
> View attachment 384064
> 
> Robert


Just looking at one commodity is a bad idea. You're still paying more for smaller rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 2, 2021)

rwm said:


> Lumber prices would support that strategy. Not sure if everything else will follow the same pattern?
> 
> View attachment 384064
> 
> Robert



I agree.  I bought a used 5hp dust collector and want to plumb the woodworking side of my shop.  There is no way I am going to pay the current prices for the duct work right now, they have more than doubled, almost tripled.  I believe the prices are going to come back down significantly once the supply chain is back in full production mode again.  The main reason I bought the dust collector is because the price was too good to pass up, the business was closing!

Buying at high prices during a panic is the opposite of my beliefs.

I did sell a couple pistols that I didn't want any more.  The panic prices were too high not to.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 2, 2021)

The present economy is like a beast who's hunger knows no limits. Keep feeding it and it just keeps getting bigger and nastier. Quit feeding it and it will calm down and be more manageable. This a GOOD time to just say NO to unnecessary purchases. JMHO Mike


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 2, 2021)

With the wild prices if you need materials for actual paying work it makes sense to stock up some, but it could bite you if you get too much. Lumber prices are one example, when the prices were rising a working woodworker might have done well to buy a month or 2 supply while the prices were rising, but if they bought a years worth, they have probably lost money.  

Steel is doing something similar. I went to buy some steel tubing for a project and they were telling me their price has gone up 165% since January. Will it go back down like lumber did? I'm guessing yes but will have to wait and see. In the mean time I'm dusting off my woodworking tools and only buying steel that I need right now for something. Some of my projects can be made from steel or wood and if a steel workbench is going to cost me $600 and a wood bench only $200, then wood is looking pretty attractive. Very happy I had been hitting up the cutoff pile before the price increase so I do have a bit of a stockpile, at least for things that only require short lengths.

Gas does this all the time, cheap gas, people start to travel and buy big, less efficient cars and trucks. Gas prices get high people stay home and eventually start to buy smaller more fuel efficient cars. Less gas being used means lower prices, rinse, repeat.

Things are pretty weird economically right now. Some of the increases I can understand, lumber and steel these came about from a stagnant construction industry getting back to work. Gas prices are people starting to get out and about again. Others like the toilet paper was just good old fashioned panic buying with the help of social media. 

I'm glad I don't have to make any big financial decisions right now and having to guess what an irrational economy is going to do.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 2, 2021)

MikeInOr said:


> I agree.  I bought a used 5hp dust collector and want to plumb the woodworking side of my shop.  There is no way I am going to pay the current prices for the duct work right now, they have more than doubled, almost tripled.  I believe the prices are going to come back down significantly once the supply chain is back in full production mode again.  The main reason I bought the dust collector is because the price was too good to pass up, the business was closing!
> 
> Buying at high prices during a panic is the opposite of my beliefs.
> 
> I did sell a couple pistols that I didn't want any more.  The panic prices were too high not to.



I'm advocating buying while the prices are still affordable on some things. Not everything has gone up yet, but everything will go up and stay up as inflation is not a temporary price spike in one commodity.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 2, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> With the wild prices if you need materials for actual paying work it makes sense to stock up some, but it could bite you if you get too much. Lumber prices are one example, when the prices were rising a working woodworker might have done well to buy a month or 2 supply while the prices were rising, but if they bought a years worth, they have probably lost money.
> 
> Steel is doing something similar. I went to buy some steel tubing for a project and they were telling me their price has gone up 165% since January. Will it go back down like lumber did? I'm guessing yes but will have to wait and see. In the mean time I'm dusting off my woodworking tools and only buying steel that I need right now for something. Some of my projects can be made from steel or wood and if a steel workbench is going to cost me $600 and a wood bench only $200, then wood is looking pretty attractive. Very happy I had been hitting up the cutoff pile before the price increase so I do have a bit of a stockpile, at least for things that only require short lengths.
> 
> ...


Temporary Increases in particular commodities is nothing like dumping a trillion dollars of play money into the economy and devaluing the currency. These are absolutely not the same thing. Supply and demand is what drove up lumber. Every single thing we buy got more expensive after the money dump. It just takes time for it to hurt....


----------



## Janderso (Nov 2, 2021)

Copper is a good deal right now.
You can buy a 2 foot by 4" by 1/2" piece of 110 copper from McMaster, plus shipping for only $349.
I don't know how they sell it so cheap.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 2, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Copper is a good deal right now.
> You can buy a 2 foot by 4" by 1/2" piece of 110 copper from McMaster, plus shipping for only $349.
> I don't know how they sell it so cheap.



If you can use it and that is a good price then you should. I don't have any purpose for it.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 2, 2021)

I guess if we really knew the answer to this question we could all supplement our retirement accounts....

Only thing I can say for sure is don't buy anything you can't afford now because you won't be able to afford it later either.

John


----------



## Ischgl99 (Nov 3, 2021)

I bought most of my materials last year before the run up in prices, now I will get some brass and stainless stock when I see a good deal on something I am short on.  Steel prices have stabilized, so there is no rush to get anything extra at this point.  I’m expecting a big crash to the market from the Chinese real estate bubble that is imploding, and when the fed screws up their response to the inflation this year, so I will wait to shop for bargains then.


----------



## Skierdude (Nov 3, 2021)

I remember the days of high inflation. 1985 we bought our first house. We were very happy to secure a loan as banks did not have much to lend. Got a $47,000 loan for 20 years at 19.5%. We were happy.  Mind you I started a new job that same year, had my first pay rise before I even got my first pay packet and another before the end of the first year - pay went up 21% that year.  
With money being so cheap over that last few years the young ones have bern borrowing to the max and don’t seem to understand what a small rate increase will do to their repayments. I see many mortgagee sales in the future.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 3, 2021)

That's why locked in low interest rates are good to have during these high inflation times.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 3, 2021)

Ischgl99 said:


> I bought most of my materials last year before the run up in prices, now I will get some brass and stainless stock when I see a good deal on something I am short on.  Steel prices have stabilized, so there is no rush to get anything extra at this point.  I’m expecting a big crash to the market from the Chinese real estate bubble that is imploding, and when the fed screws up their response to the inflation this year, so I will wait to shop for bargains then.



I'm still getting some bargains so I'm shopping now. 

Just two days ago I bought a 2.25 x 4.125 x 28 piece of 4140 for $37.50. 75# of steel. 

I bought a nice chunk of brass bar stock for under $3 a lb. 

I keep snatching it up as long as it's a good size for my type of projects.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Nov 3, 2021)

Batmanacw said:


> I'm still getting some bargains so I'm shopping now.
> 
> Just two days ago I bought a 2.25 x 4.125 x 28 piece of 4140 for $37.50. 75# of steel.
> 
> ...


I would get it at those prices as well, around here things are still high.  A local steel company is selling mild steel drops for $1.50/lb, and a metals distributor has brass drops at $6/lb, so I will be waiting until I find deals like you.


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 4, 2021)

I really haven't stocked up on anything since my last purchase of led lights. Since then I've been able to see stuff in my garage that I didn't know I had. It's like buying something new every time I walk in there.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 4, 2021)

pineyfolks said:


> I really haven't stocked up on anything since my last purchase of led lights. Since then I've been able to see stuff in my garage that I didn't know I had. It's like buying something new every time I walk in there.


Lol!

I organized the heck out of my garage. If you can't  find it you don't own it.


----------



## Al 1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes,  Stock up on candy. Al


----------



## Ultradog MN (Nov 5, 2021)

Hoping to stock up on some venison this weekend. Rifle opener is tomorrow.


----------

